# Best way to get from LAX to San Diego



## ivorius007 (Jul 29, 2009)

What is the best way to get from LAX to San Diego other than renting a car and driving?  Is there some airport van or bus service?  What about the train?  Is there a station near LAX???  Or would a commuter flight make more sense??  this is for a couple of ladies arriving from Australia who are not familiar with the area or the freeways.

thanks for the help.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 29, 2009)

The easiest way would be to drive....but that does not seem to be a desired option. 

You may want to look at them taking the FlyAway Bus from LAX to Union Station, where they could catch an Amtrak to San Diego.

But I am unsure of the connections.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 29, 2009)

We discussed this in another thread a few months back going from LAX to San Clemente.  The thread references Metrolink & Amtrak.  Amtrak will go all the way to San Diego.

Take a gander at http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96627


----------



## sanstan (Jul 30, 2009)

*Fly to San Diego*

1.Take a SOUTHWEST AIRLINES flight from LAX to San Diego.
2.Rent a car

Bus or Train would be a NIGHT MARE


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 30, 2009)

Agree with the Southwest suggestion Over Train

Where in San Diego is your destination, you are probably still going to nee a card when you get there ???


----------



## MarkO7111 (Jul 30, 2009)

*San Diego from Lax*

Southwest does not fly from Lax to San Diego.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 30, 2009)

American Eagle flies between the two locations.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 30, 2009)

There are various shuttle services and private cars that provide service between LAX and San Diego. Below is a link to one that provides transportation for up to 4 passengers in a private vehicle. The rate is $189 for all passengers up to 4 to anywhere in metro San Diego. This is probably the cheapest and most convenient method of transportation for 2 or more passengers. Scroll down a bit to see the destinations and rates.

http://halfmoonlimos.com/Rates.aspx

Mark is correct. There are NOT any Southwest flights from LAX to SAN.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 30, 2009)

I find the negative comments on the train to SD to be odd.  

A train trip from Union Station to downtown SD is a pleasant and relaxing experience, and it is quite pretty along the coast.

As well, getting from LAX to Union Station is really not much of a challenge with the fairly new, inexpensive and very quick efficient FlyAway Bus system.

Here is a link to the FlyAway.

Here is a link to the Amtrak Pacific Surfliner Schedule (I arbitrarily used a Sept 1 date).  As you can see there are 10 trains leaving per day.

If I was flying into LAX from Australia, whatever I did I would do an overnight stay at local hotel, just to rest up a bit before heading down to SD.

Here is a terminal map.  If you arrive on Quantas, they come into terminal 4, so the idea of an American Eagle (also terminal 4) flight may work if the times coordinate.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 30, 2009)

Never thought about Northeast to go Southwest (Airport Flyer to Union Station)

Was thinking 

Shuttle to LAX Greenline Station

Green Line to Norwalk Station

Shuttle to SFS/Norwalk Metrolink Station

Metrolink to Fullerton Station or any other station on the same line serviced by Amtrak and Metrolink

Amtrack from Fullerton to San Diego

That is the nightmare


----------



## ricoba (Jul 30, 2009)

Rent_Share said:


> Was thinking
> 
> Shuttle to LAX Greenline Station
> 
> ...



I agree that would be no fun whatsoever! 

While I have never taken the FlyAway (since I live in the South Bay and it does not operate here) --- But I have known folks who have taken it from either the Valley or Union Station and they say it is very easy and quite a convenient way to get to and from LAX.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 30, 2009)

A big advantage to taking the shuttle I suggested is that it will take you to any one of 44 destinations in San Diego and the surrounding areas. If you take the train to San Diego it only goes to downtown. Personally I want to just get off the plane and go to my destination without having to make changes carting my luggage.


----------



## Fisch (Jul 30, 2009)

Cloud Nine Shuttle


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 30, 2009)

Fisch said:


> Cloud Nine Shuttle



Didn't Cloud Nine merge with Super Shuttle. We use to use Cloud Nine all the time to/from SAN when we lived in Poway. Poway had special rates with Cloud Nine. I wish Cloud 9 serviced our area to ONT.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 30, 2009)

John Cummings said:


> Didn't Cloud Nine merge with Super Shuttle. We use to use Cloud Nine all the time to/from SAN when we lived in Poway. Poway had special rates with Cloud Nine. I wish Cloud 9 serviced our area to ONT.



Yes Cloud Nine is a Super Shuttle franchise.


----------



## ivorius007 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Thanks.  What about Greyhound??*

Thanks so much for your help.  I checked prices.  American Eagle appears to have a monopoly and charges over $500 for a one way ticket and $216 for RT, so it's way cheaper to buy a roundtrip ticket although still pretty expensive for that short a trip.  Cloud Nine is expensive too, over $300 for a private van and that is the only option.  The best is the Half Moon Limo at $189 and it's door to door service.  Renting a car would be a lot cheaper, but I don't think they want to drive.

What about Greyhound??  Do they go from LAX??

Thanks again for the help.

Best,

Ivory


----------



## John Cummings (Aug 3, 2009)

ivorius said:


> Thanks so much for your help.  I checked prices.  American Eagle appears to have a monopoly and charges over $500 for a one way ticket and $216 for RT, so it's way cheaper to buy a roundtrip ticket although still pretty expensive for that short a trip.  Cloud Nine is expensive too, over $300 for a private van and that is the only option.  The best is the Half Moon Limo at $189 and it's door to door service.  Renting a car would be a lot cheaper, but I don't think they want to drive.
> 
> What about Greyhound??  Do they go from LAX??
> 
> ...



The Half Moon Limo is what I recommended in an earlier post. It is certainly a lot more convenient and cheaper.


----------



## KDD (Aug 3, 2009)

*LAX to Union Station via Flyaway Bus*

Just some info re the Flyaway bus-

We've used it going from LAX to Union after a lengthy 19 hour return from Europe and were pleased.  We were picked up within 30 minutes (we had just missed that previous pickup), the pickup point was easy to find (near the other airport shuttle pick up points) and we had a comparatively rapid departure back to Union Station, ie we  did not circle the airport endlessly to pick up other passengers as we have had to do using the red and blue van airport shuttle companies.  Plus it was VERY inexpensive - about $5 a person (could be $7 now).  It took us 45 minutes to go from LAX to Union Tuesday afternoon 4:30 pm during the peak commute time (2p-6p).  In comparison, the Flyaway took just 20 minutes from Union to LAX on a work day morning around 10 am.  

My co-workers have taken Amtrak from Union down to San Diego for a conference and were very pleased with the trip, the views along the coast.  They were staying in the old town area for a conference and were also delighted to avoid the cost of parking at $32/day too.


----------



## UWSurfer (Aug 3, 2009)

No LAX Greyhound.    There is a Greyhound stop at Union Station (or so it appears) from their website but it offers no ticketing or bus station services.  Closest station is in Compton...and YOU DO NOT want to wait for a bus in Compton. 

Amtrack or the limo service mentioned are your best bets as alternatives to a rental car.  Remember there's a reason California is somewhat car crazy and it's culture has evolved around the car for many decades.   It provides the most flexibilty in getting around.   For what it's worth.



ivorius said:


> Thanks so much for your help.  I checked prices.  American Eagle appears to have a monopoly and charges over $500 for a one way ticket and $216 for RT, so it's way cheaper to buy a roundtrip ticket although still pretty expensive for that short a trip.  Cloud Nine is expensive too, over $300 for a private van and that is the only option.  The best is the Half Moon Limo at $189 and it's door to door service.  Renting a car would be a lot cheaper, but I don't think they want to drive.
> 
> What about Greyhound??  Do they go from LAX??
> 
> ...


----------



## ivorius007 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Amtrak, viable option?*

Thanks so much for setting me straight on Greyhound.  So it looks like it boils down to two choices, the Limo, which sounds very nice but a little pricey or Amtrak which might be a viable option if I'm reading this right. 

 It looks like the FlyAway bus would take about a half hour (non-rush hour--they are coming in to LAX at 9:45 a.m.), and the train a little over 2 hours from Union Station to Solana Beach, where I can pick them up.  The FlyAway bus is $7 and the train is about $50 (roundtrip), which makes it the best value by far. 

 But I'm worried about the comments in post #10 that the train would be a nightmare and would necessitate many transfers between the Greenline and Metrolink.  I don't understand how this relates to the FlyAway bus which looks like it takes you direct to Union Station???
Please explain as I don't want to recommend something that will turn out to be nightmare coming on top of a long trans-Pacific flight.

Thanks so much for your help.

Ivory


----------



## ricoba (Aug 4, 2009)

Rent Share (Post 10) assumed that I was recommending taking the Greenline from LAX.....as the post states, Rent Share misunderstood my advice to use the FlyAway bus to Union Station.

As I have stated from the first, the new FlyAway Bus service to Union Station and Amtrak is a great alternative over driving.

There is no way I could recommend Greyhound, since the Greyhound terminal is just south of downtown LA just a bit from skid row.  This probably would not be a good experience for the visitors, but Union Station is a great facility(historic and beautiful) plus the trip along the coast stretched out on a train is very pretty and very comfortable.

Frankly, a car is still the best alternative, but since they don't seem to want to do that Amtrak is a good choice.


----------



## ivorius007 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Thanks for clarifying*

Thanks for the clarification.  It looks like the train is a really good alternative.  I emailed them the info and it looks like that's what they are leaning toward.

Many thanks again.  TUG members are the best!


----------



## ricoba (Aug 4, 2009)

I am sure your friends will find the FlyAway/Amtrak combo to be a fairly pleasant experience. 

If they have some time between the FlyAway and the train trip south, let them know that Olvera Street/El Pueblo Historic Monument is right across the street from Union Station.  It gives them a good idea of early Los Angeles and our cities Mexican heritage.  Here is an entry on Wikipedia about Olvera


----------



## UWSurfer (Aug 5, 2009)

ivorius said:


> But I'm worried about the comments in post #10 that the train would be a nightmare and would necessitate many transfers between the Greenline and Metrolink.  I don't understand how this relates to the FlyAway bus which looks like it takes you direct to Union Station???
> Please explain as I don't want to recommend something that will turn out to be nightmare coming on top of a long trans-Pacific flight.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help.
> ...



Rick as usual is very correct.   The Green, Blue & Gold lines in LA are the equivalent to the Trolly down in San Diego...both local, commuter light rail lines.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 5, 2009)

UWSurfer said:


> Rick as usual is very correct.



Thanks for the vote of confidence 

I am not always correct,  ......but I really do think that the train may be the best alternative in this circumstance.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 5, 2009)

Mine involved four transfers before ending up on the Amtrak, since I was assuming traveling in a straight line rather than a 45 degree bank shot.

If the flyaway service is point to point from Terminal to Union Station I would agree over my incorrect assumption of trying to get on light rail as close to LAX as possible.  


If you are in Solana Beach - why don't you get a cheap hotel (Hampton etc . . .) and drive up the night before  . . . . and pick them up


----------



## bailey (Aug 6, 2009)

I took Amtrak from San Diego to LAX.  I had my concerns, but after doing it, it was really great compared to driving.  The train ride itself was very relaxing.  The bus from Amtrak to LAX was only about 1/2 hour.  Not a hassle at all.  I would recommend it.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 6, 2009)

bailey said:


> I took Amtrak from San Diego to LAX.  I had my concerns, but after doing it, it was really great compared to driving.  The train ride itself was very relaxing.  The bus from Amtrak to LAX was only about 1/2 hour.  Not a hassle at all.  I would recommend it.



Thanks for this good report - even though your trip was in reverse it confirms that this is a good alternative.


----------



## ivorius007 (Aug 6, 2009)

*Thanks for the feedback*

It's reassuring to hear from someone who's done it that the train works out well.  I now feel good about recommending this option.  Thanks.

Ivory


----------

